# Dectomax Injections, worth it?



## i_lurf_smurf (16 May 2009)

Murphy is very itchy in his legs at the moment again (its seasonal, every sppring and some autumns it gets alot worse)

A vet nurse on the yard suggested Dectomax injections, but thought i'd see what the general opinions on it were before i contacted my vet.

Do they work?
How often do they need them?
Are they expensive?
Any side effects?


----------



## Maisy (16 May 2009)

Its very cheap (about £10)....my mare has them about 4 times a year, and I generally take her to the vet to save on the call out!

I havent noticed any side effects......


----------



## charlie_brown1 (16 May 2009)

Brilliant, you can see it working within days. Our boy has to have them every 8 weeks though....


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 May 2009)

The injections really do work against feather mites but unfortunately, 1 jab isn't the end of the story. The injection is useless against the unhatched eggs - the eggs hatch in about 10 days so you need to repeat the injection after 10 - 14 days. So that's 2 callouts + 2 injections. Still not the end of the story: The eggs and mites can fall off into the bedding so you need to repeat the double injection as often as necessary. Frontline is much cheaper if only because you can do it yourself. But it still needs to be repeated after 10 - 14 days and re-done as often as the mites return. A more permanent solution is to clip all the feathers off. Not a possibility with some show horses x


----------



## showjumperdiva (17 May 2009)

I had my cob done in march he had two jabs 10 days apart,but they are back again he had his legs clipped off last week and they were so sore the vet gave me a wash for them,she said the jabs really don't kill them


----------



## Kalees_mum (17 May 2009)

I had my horse jabbed 2nd week of march and he has only just started scratching his legs again today! 

It cost me £20 for the jab and that was it as my vets do a Free Call Out Day where you can have routine things done and not be charged call out.


----------



## shazza283 (17 May 2009)

You can do things to stop them coming back so quickly tho' - if your horse goes out with other hairies make sure they're all treated together, chuck away bedding after 2nd injection and give stable a good wash out if poss - just mechanical getting rid of bulk of eggs and less likely to live in shavings than straw.
They hate rubber mats!!


----------



## charlie_brown1 (17 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I had my cob done in march he had two jabs 10 days apart,but they are back again he had his legs clipped off last week and they were so sore the vet gave me a wash for them,she said the jabs really don't kill them  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That is what happened to our cob. The vet said to get sulphur and udder cream on his legs as they get so sore. This was 5 weeks ago and his legs are looking alot better. Infact I have not seem them look better in the last 5 years.

Mandy


----------



## star (17 May 2009)

Dectomax worked on my cob where frontline etc had failed.  he just had 2 jabs 2wks apart - didn't need anymore than that.


----------



## Theresa_F (18 May 2009)

Some people find them good others don't.

I personally just use frontline to start off and then use pig oil and sulphur - but you must use it all year round and not just in winter on hairies.  In summer, you can get away with using just sulphur rubbed into the legs every other week, but autumn you really need both as this is when the buggers are most active.

Doing this with my four very hairy beasts has done the trick without having to use injections but I do check the legs weekly and apply the stuff every other week as a minimum.


----------

